# new tegu plus cage



## repcoop18 (Jan 2, 2010)

i got a new adult male tegu a few months ago and he is living with my female hope to breed next year 
i got the cage from coldbloodedcages.com very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## reptastic (Jan 2, 2010)

are you serious, do you know how much time,money,commitment and knowledge it takes to breed tegus? its not as simple as just throwing 2 tegus in together and they just breed and produce babys. how do you even know the first tegu is healthy enough? after living in a bathroom for x amount of time get them both seen by a vet first then do some research before trying to breed them.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh great let me guess you don't know what hibernation or brumation is and they are currently at about 50 degrees and starving?!?!?


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 2, 2010)

lol, you guys got me confused. the replys dont make sense to me..whats going on?


----------



## d1333 (Jan 2, 2010)

you guys are hating on mr.tegu for no reason :/ .................


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 2, 2010)

repcoop is a joke. his female tegu lives FULL TIME in a bathroom.


----------



## reptastic (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5353
maybe this should explain it this is a thread about his first tegu


----------



## d1333 (Jan 2, 2010)

ahhhh i seee, well now i know


----------



## reptastic (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah the comments wernt for mr.tegu


----------



## isdrake (Jan 2, 2010)

How big is the cage?


----------



## isdrake (Jan 2, 2010)

O my.. is it even legal to let reptiles line in the bathroom likte that? =(


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm glad to see you got a cage for them but I think that they should be separated. Breeding is no small task and takes a lot of time, effort, and sometimes money.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 12, 2010)

isdrake, It would be highly questionable as far as the legality of such arrangements (the bathroom). Our state fish and wildlife commission has specific requirements for keeping reptiles that would not be met and has the authority to take the animal.


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lets see if this one goes 14 pages too...hehe


----------



## TeguKid80 (Jan 12, 2010)

You should not be allowed to keep live animals repcoop....


----------



## cornking4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is there any way we could get his personal information and report it to Fish and Game? Maybe he left an email address when he registered for tegutalk that a moderator could pass on to an official....


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 21, 2010)

ahahahahah. dude, your just plane ignorant. I just read the entire thread about your tegu in the bathroom. I was 14 when i got my first beardie and i did a year of research and talking to other beardie owners, and many other things before i even decided i was ready. Now i have many animals. I do so much research that my mom gets annoyed with me because i say, "hey mom, did you know that......"
Just take care of her and no one here will disrespect you. If you actually want to improve your set-up, just ask! We will all help your girl. And, if you dont have money or time, sell her to a member here! That would be a very noble act. And then in the future when you are a little more mature, and have your own money, mabey you could get another.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Jan 21, 2010)

Please please do not call someone ignorant and then spell plain wrong. Also, his set up has gotten better although he obviously made some mistakes.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 24, 2010)

i acknowledged that his set up got better. And that was one mistake. And i was not reffering to his spelling. So you didnt need to make a rude remark.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just think that insulting someone for their ignorance and then spelling an easily spelled word wrong looks bad.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 24, 2010)

It was a simple mistake. I spelled "Plain", "Plane" we all have our brain farts every now and then. So back off. who are you to say i look bad?


----------



## kaa (Jan 24, 2010)

You two should take this to PM's. Little arguments make the forum look bad.


----------

